# Backyard Ponds, Pumps and Filters



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

I'm in the process of putting in another pond in my backyard,, this one is slightly bigger than the other one which will need a bigger pump and filter(not one that I can just pick up at HomeDepot). Wondering if there's a brand name that anyone can recommend or any place in Metro Detroit that sells or specializes in ponds and stuff?? Thanks in advance.


----------



## outdoor junkie (Sep 16, 2003)

I have a 5000 gallon koi pond in my yard that I put in a few years back. I made one out of a trash can. if you look around on line you can find a ton of different plans to build them out of anything from trash cans to coolers. It saved me about 250 bucks opposed to buying one that size and it works great.


----------



## jjc155 (Oct 16, 2005)

Might want to try Misto-Matic in Taylor (may be a Dearborn or Dearborn Heights address sorry dont have there number handy). Last time I was in there several years ago I seem to remember that they had some pond stuff. If they dont have it I am sure they could point you in the right direction.

Hope this helps,
J-


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

build a bog filter on the edge of the pond, fill it with cool water plants. Use a lift station pump. I have built many ponds and waterfalls professionally. A skimmer is a good idea and shade will help, but if your pond is over 1000 gals or so you would be much better off with a bog. Algae is a whole nother issue.

I am open to questions.


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

swampbuck said:


> build a bog filter on the edge of the pond, fill it with cool water plants. Use a lift station pump. I have built many ponds and waterfalls professionally. A skimmer is a good idea and shade will help, but if your pond is over 1000 gals or so you would be much better off with a bog. Algae is a whole nother issue.
> 
> I am open to questions.


Sounds like you're the guy I was "phishing" for,,,:lol:

I have a small maybe 50 gallon filter/retaining pond up top with a river/creek sloping down gradually into a 3'x 4' and 30" deep main pond. When you say "bog" filter ,, I'm assuming you mean, planting cattails and such in the top pond and have them act as a "natural" filter?? My neighbor has a similar set up and suggested the same thing. Here's the deal,,,, the creek/slope is roughly 4' between ponds,,,,, and I'm not sure what to fill that with. I wanted to put baseball size or smaller rocks in the creek,, I guess my question is,, what size pump would I need to make sure that I can see and hear the water coming down the creek?? I want to make sure that the water running down the creek isn't only like an 1/8" deep and it runs "underneath" the rocks. Hope I explained that right,,:lol: Any suggestions are appreciated.


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

fill your top pond with stone, peastone up to 1" will make a good planting material. cat tails, arrow or pickeral weed, rushes, marsh marigold etc will provide the filtering. 1/2 inch of water over the rocks is good. a bog filter is slightly different in that case you would have another smaller pond to the side of the pond/creek. You would divert a small portion of your creeks flow into this bog pond wich would be filled with peat of swamp soil gathered from elsewhere And planted An overflow from the bog would then flow back into the creek or bottom pond, A bog can provide an attractive planting area

water flow,

We figure that 100gpm will provide 1/4"- 3 foot wide over a waterfall. scale that to your width. to achieve the rapids effect that you are looking for we fill the creek with 2-4" stone and we then let a mix of peastone and sand wash down into the larger rocks until we reach the desired effect. You may wish to add a few larger rocks say 1-2' and partially bury them along the bank or in the stream. creating a riffle effect. After you do these things spend some time arranging/adding/subtracting rocks while it is running until you are happy with it.

what is the width of the creek?


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

The creek is roughly 2' wide and 4' long between ponds. The top pond is roughly a foot deep and 2'x3'. The top pond is roughly 12" above the bottom pond,,, so the creek isn't really that steep. I was debating getting a 550gph pump. Is the pump what will determine how fast and how much water will be coming outta the top pond and running down the creek??


----------



## fishjunky (Apr 18, 2005)

Check out Barsons Greenhouse for your supplies. Talk to Joe(the owner) he will get you what you need. This guy is a pond guru. They are on Merriman at Cherry hill.


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

fishjunky said:


> Check out Barsons Greenhouse for your supplies. Talk to Joe(the owner) he will get you what you need. This guy is a pond guru. They are on Merriman at Cherry hill.


I was just in there...:lol: The pond equipment was pretty over-priced,,, well,, not "pretty",, let's say VERY over-priced.. I'm not blasting the guy,, I know he's in business for a reason but I can get the same pumps and stuff at Home Depot from anywhere to 100 to 200 dollars less. He does have some bad ass ponds in there though. Is Joe a friend of yours?? Or casual acquiantance?


----------



## fishjunky (Apr 18, 2005)

We use to trade goods when I owned my own business. He is over priced but his info is free. He has some good quality pond plants and will always share his knowledge about ponds with you. Just buy something cheap so you don't look like a info mooch


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

fishjunky said:


> We use to trade goods when I owned my own business. He is over priced but his info is free. He has some good quality pond plants and will always share his knowledge about ponds with you. Just buy something cheap so you don't look like a info mooch


:lol: We always buy something small there,,, my wife actually buys alot of stuff there..


----------



## Gina Fox (Nov 4, 2007)

try http://www.adamsaquatics.com they are not in michigan but have really good prices AND they are real helpful


----------



## RollingRock (Nov 30, 2004)

There's a place called Grass Roots Ponds in New Boston that's been around for as long as I can remember. I'd have to guess they're doing something right to stay in business that long. 

I've never been there myself, but I do know they specialize in ponds and actually have a few set up that you can look at on the premses. They're on a good sized chunk of land, so you can get an idea of how different componenets work in the "Real" world.

They have a website, too, that you can find on Google.


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

William H Bonney said:


> The creek is roughly 2' wide and 4' long between ponds. The top pond is roughly a foot deep and 2'x3'. The top pond is roughly 12" above the bottom pond,,, so the creek isn't really that steep. I was debating getting a 550gph pump. Is the pump what will determine how fast and how much water will be coming outta the top pond and running down the creek??


 You should be looking at about 3500-4000+/- gph if you want any effect. our creeks are normally 3 foot wide flowing 100-120 gpm or 6000-7200 gph. Run 2 garden hoses in it and see if it works, thats about 550gph.

You need a real sump/sewage pump It should be capable of 1" solids minimum. unless you keep the pond clean then you can use one with a strainer. And should take 1 1/4" min. pipe. Every pump we use will take 2" in both categories. Go to the pond joints for plants and fish, maybe liner. for the hardware go to the plumbing dept, dont waste your time with toys.

To answer your question you will get the same flow in the creek that the pump provides.


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

swampbuck said:


> You should be looking at about 3500-4000+/- gph if you want any effect. our creeks are normally 3 foot wide flowing 100-120 gpm or 6000-7200 gph. Run 2 garden hoses in it and see if it works, thats about 550gph.
> 
> You need a real sump/sewage pump It should be capable of 1" solids minimum. unless you keep the pond clean then you can use one with a strainer. And should take 1 1/4" min. pipe. Every pump we use will take 2" in both categories. Go to the pond joints for plants and fish, maybe liner. for the hardware go to the plumbing dept, dont waste your time with toys.
> 
> To answer your question you will get the same flow in the creek that the pump provides.


:SHOCKED: Whoa!!! A 6000gph pump?? Are these submersible??? I really don't have a way to hide it,, if its not,, at this point. How much power and noise do these big pumps make and use??


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

William H Bonney said:


> :SHOCKED: Whoa!!! A 6000gph pump?? Are these submersible??? I really don't have a way to hide it,, if its not,, at this point. How much power and noise do these big pumps make and use??


this is the brand of pump we use only more in your size range. At 1' lift its a little under 60 gpm. approx 3500 gph.

http://www.libertypumps.com/product_display.asp?ID=58&MainCat=3&SubCat=11

heres another good option

http://www.grainger.com/Grainger/it... Power Rating 4/10 HP, Flow @ Total Head 3250

I was serious though, before you buy that small pump run a couple garden hoses over it and see if you are happy at that volume.


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

swampbuck said:


> this is the brand of pump we use only more in your size range. At 1' lift its a little under 60 gpm. approx 3500 gph.
> 
> http://www.libertypumps.com/product_display.asp?ID=58&MainCat=3&SubCat=11
> 
> ...


Ok, I see what you're saying about the garden hose's now. I looked at 3600gph yesterday and was surprised to see the wattage...:SHOCKED: it draws 308 watts and the 200gph pump draws like 205. What does that roughly equate to,, do you know?? Is that like running a hair dryer or similar applaince non-stop??


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

probably $25-$30 a month, but you dont have to run it all the time. turn it on as desired or put it on a timer, we use hot water heater timers.


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

Gotcha.


----------

